# We are now the......



## tuscancouple (Jan 29, 2007)

...... proud owners of a Coachmen Concord 300TS!  Collected it on Saturday morning, drove home and haven't stopped finding excuses to go out to it yet. We even watched a bit of the rugby in it yesterday afternoon whilst exploring what all of the switches do! 

Anyway, we're booked for our first overnight in a couple of weekends time in the New Forest, Can't wait. Guess we'll have a big list of all the things we've forgotten and need on the next trip  

Mick


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

Hi Mick 
Thats quite a big rig isn't it? best of luck with your new toy, have lots of fun as thats what life for and let us now what you think of it. Perhaps you could write a review on it and add it to the motorhome review section of the forum
Wobby


----------



## Forestboy (Feb 19, 2007)

Hi Mick
Congratultions on your purchase.
When we bought our Rv we spent the whole weekend living in it in the drive. We knew it was right when we both fell asleep in front of the telly on Sunday afternoon. Hope you get as much pleasure from yours as we do ours I can honestly say its the best thing we've ever bought. If you need any tips 'post' there are loads of RVers only too pleased to offer help.
Good Luck & Enjoy


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Well done Mick. We've all had that honeymoon period with our new rv's... mines lasted about 8 months so far... :lol:


----------



## 98742 (Apr 18, 2006)

I was hearing all about it in the office today! That's going to be a seriously impressive rig with the Tuscan behind it! Congratulations on your new toy.
Regards
Doug


----------



## tuscancouple (Jan 29, 2007)

pleased we're not the only ones to have done it then, actually felt a bit wierd sat in the drive in the RV when there's a perfectly good telly in the house :wink: 

Doug how come this was discussed in your office? Though we do live in the same town. We're looking at a Brian James trailer for the Tuscan as I'm not keen on wheels down towing. We have 1800 Kg spare before we get to the 8.25T on our licence and we're well within the GCWR for the RV.

Guess we'll be about 43' - 45' long which should be fun  

Mick

ps, will post a photo soon.


----------



## 98742 (Apr 18, 2006)

One of my colleagues lives next door to you. He was suitably impressed enough to comment to me about it. We used to own a Griffith so I was doubly impressed. 
We tow a Fiat Seicento wheels down as our Monaco is HGV territory and I've not taken the +E training or test.
Let me know when you're thinking of heading away and we could have a convoy!


Cheers
Doug


----------



## tuscancouple (Jan 29, 2007)

ahh, I understand now as it is a bit difficult to miss in our drive  

On another related topic, do all RV's come with so many manuals! We have about six inckes worth and they all seem to have 2 common themes, warranty and safety. Having read a few (loads) of pages think I'll just stay at home and look at it from the outside as it seems safer :lol: 

Mick


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

tuscancouple said:


> ahh, I understand now as it is a bit difficult to miss in our drive
> 
> think I'll just stay at home and look at it from the outside as it seems safer :lol:
> 
> Mick


Ha!...Is this the first admission that RV's and UK don't mix very well. :wink:


----------



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi Tuscancouple.

Hope your happy with the Concord 300TS. (You could have bought mine which is still up for sale if anyones interested!!!)

They are a great RV and ideal for the UK. You wont have any trouble towing the TVR behind it, we did 2000 miles round France in August towing our Jeep Grand Cherokee (got some VERY funny :lol: looks mind you!!!)

I wouldnt take to much notice of the manuals, most of it is common sense anyway!!

Enjoy and welcome to the Concord Owners Club!!! (Oh yes and have you noticed why its called a Concord yet???) :wink:


----------



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

Spacerunner said:


> tuscancouple said:
> 
> 
> > ahh, I understand now as it is a bit difficult to miss in our drive
> ...


Hi Spacerunner

Cant say as ive ever had a problem mixing the 2 :lol: . Its non RV owners that assume theres a problem with absolutely no experience of ever using 1 in the UK! :roll:

You should give it a try, I think you'd be very surprised how well the 2 go hand in hand 8)

Keep smiling


----------



## 97932 (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi Tuscancouple
Hope you enjoy your new toy as much as we enjoy ours. No problem with U.K. roads. Just get out and enjoy it.

Peter and Joan


----------



## tuscancouple (Jan 29, 2007)

Thanks for all the comments, still can't believe we're actually owners of a RV  

Here's a photo:


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

tuscancouple said:


> Thanks for all the comments, still can't believe we're actually owners of a RV
> 
> Here's a photo:


And very nice it is too .. good luck and don't worry about the length, ours is + 50 ft with the trailer and we've been all over Europe and Morocco .. just watch the boarding ramps on ferries, go nice and slow.. :wink:


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Congratulations on your new motorhome and I wish you many happy travels and adventures in her. I am always fascinated by the interiors of these luxurious vehicles. 

When we were on our way back from Morocco 2 years ago we wildcamped on the beach in Spain and we met a man who had a similar vehicle to yours and he kindly invited us aboard to look around and I was so impressed by what I saw and with the slide out section open it was absolutely huge! His RV even had a proper automatic washing machine fitted too ........... wow!

Happy holidays and just enjoy every moment as that's the whole point of motorhoming isn't it?

Sonesta


----------



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

That is going to be one impressive set up you have there,the TVR is the only car i have turned my stereo down for just so i can listen to the engine,is that sad or what  ( the TVR was behind me at the time )
The RV looks good. Enjoy


Chris


----------

